# Bota Shpirtërore > Toleranca fetare >  Zvicra, referendum per ndalimin e minareve

## mesia4ever

SVP-ja do të ndalojë me referendum ndërtimin e xhamive 

Partia më e madhe në Zvicër kërkon të ndalojë me referendum ndërtimin e minareve. Partia Popullore SVP po mbledh firma për një nismë popullore kundër ndërtimit të minareve në Zvicër. Në rast se ajo ia del të grumbullojë 100.000 firma, atëherë shtetasit e Zvicrës do të votojnë për atë nëse në të ardhmen minaret mund të prekin qiejt e Zyrihut, Lozanës apo Kurit. Sipas partisë, në selinë e saj në Bernë mbërrijnë çdo ditë 1.000 nënshkrime. Myslimanët në Zvicër druajnë një valë të re ksenofobie; ndërsa ministrat liberalë të kabinetit zviceran i tremben zemërimit të myslimanëve në mbarë botën ndaj Zvicrës dhe kujtojnë grindjen për karikaturat e profetit Muhamet.

Aktualisht në Zvicër ka vetëm dy minare, por në fakt për Partinë Popullore nuk bëhet fjalë për një rregullore të ri ndërtimi. Jo, me ndalimin e minareve partia ultra-konservatore synon të shmangë përhapjen e një interpretimi të ligjit mysliman në Zvicër. Vrasjet me motiv nderin, martesat me detyrim, rrethprerjet, gjithçka që kjo parti e lidh me sheriatin, nuk ka vend në Zvicër, thotë Ulrich Schlüera, anëtar i këshillit federal të Zvicrës dhe botues i një gazete liberal-konservatore.

'Minarja nuk është simbol besimi, por simbol i përhapjes së pushtetit, pra ajo shpreh vullnetin për të vendosur prej këtij vendi një sistem tjetër ligjor, pikërisht të drejtën e sheriatit. Besoj se ne në Zvicrën demokratike, ku populli ka mundësinë të shprehet drejtpërdrejt për çështje të rëndësishme, duhet të themi që kjo temë duhet trajtuar tani. Për këtë arsye e kemi ndërmarrë nismën.'

Hisham Maizar është një nga 340.000 myslimanët që jetojnë në Zvicër. Zvicerani i natyralizuar ka një klinikë në Thurgau. Si president i Federatës së Organizatave Myslimane në Zvicër ai beson se përfaqësuesit e nismës për nalimin e minareve nuk e kanë kuptuar as parimin e fesë islame dhe as atë të sheriatit. Sipas tij, Partia Popullore ka vetëm një synim, të përhapë frikë.

'Dua të dëgjoj një citat të vetëm nga ndonjë mysliman i këtij vendi, ku të ketë thënë: prisni, dua të dënohem sipas gjyqit të sheriatit. Diçka të tillë nuk ka. Detyra ime si mysliman këtu nuk është të vij dhe të ndërtoj zoti e di se çfarë shteti islamik.'

Nisma popullore përkon me kohën e zgjedhjeve kombëtare në Zvicër. Ajo qëllon në një kohë kur në shumë lokalitetet qytetarët po kundërshtojnë ndërtimin e qendrave të bashkësisë myslimane apo xhamive. Pra nisma gjen terren të përshtatshëm. Shumë ekspertë ligjorë konsiderojnë se nisma i bie ndesh së drejtës ndërkombëtare, sepse shkel lirinë e besimit. Megjithatë nismëtari Ulrich Schlüer nuk beson se Zvicra do të paditet për shkak të këtij ligji në gjykatën evropiane për të drejtat e njeriut.

'Ne nuk jemi kundër xhamisë në vetvete, nuk jemi kundër hapësirës së grumbullimit. Liria e grumbullimit dhe e besimit duhet të garantohen. Ne jemi kundër këtij simboli që kërkon të vendosë një rend ligjor tjetër.'

Por më së vonëti qëkurse raportoi për nismën popullore televizioni Al Jazeera është alarmuar edhe Berna politike dhe diplomatike. Ajo është e shqetësuar për imazhin e Zvicrës asnjëanëse dhe i trembet një konflikt me përmasat e grindjes për karikaturat. Nëpërmjet ambasadave jashtë vendit do të zhvillohet një fushatë sqaruese për nismën në fjalë. Ndërkaq Hisham Maizar nuk shqetësohet shumë për paqen fetare në vende si Irani apo Pakistani. Ai druan se vëllezërit e tij të besimit në Zvicër do t'i nënshtrohen tani një rrebeshi sulmesh.

'Ne jemi qytetarë apo banorë të këtij vendi në rast se nuk jemi natyralizuar ende dhe kemi një synim të caktuar: Të jetojmë në paqe dhe të mos diskriminohemi, sepse kjo është e drejta jonë themelore si njerëz.'

Çdo ditë në qendrën e Partisë Popullore në Bernë mbërrijnë deri në 1.000 firma; por edhe sikur partia konservatore e djathtë t'ia dalë të grumbullojë 100.000 firmat e nevojshme për referendumin, duhen kapërcyer edhe pengesa të natyrës administrative. Për nismën për ndalimin e minareve mund të votohej në Zvicër më e herëta në vitin 2010.

Pascal Lechler 

Nje artikull tjeter ne anglisht


http://www.newsahead.com/preview/200...-ban/index.php



Megjithese nuk pajtohem me racizem dhe nuk duhet te kete racizem ne asnje shtet, i uroj suksese kesaj partie konservatore ne ndalimin e minareve ne kete shtet. Suksese

----------


## mesia4ever

Pra ky referendum me sa kuptova do te mbahet me 29 Nentor

----------


## muslimani72

po, p-or nuk do te kaloje ,sepse ndesher me kushtetuten e shtetit ,eshte e drejte e muslimaneve qe te kene xhami me minare dhe pik, nese... them nese zvicra e ndalon kete do te perballet me shume probleme si mbrenda ashtu edhe jashte shtetit

----------


## Edli

> po, p-or nuk do te kaloje ,sepse ndesher me kushtetuten e shtetit ,eshte e drejte e muslimaneve qe te kene xhami me minare dhe pik, nese... them nese zvicra e ndalon kete do te perballet me shume probleme si mbrenda ashtu edhe jashte shtetit


Eshte vendi i tyre. E zgjedhin ata cfare te ndertojne apo jo.

----------


## muslimani72

> Eshte vendi i tyre. E zgjedhin ata cfare te ndertojne apo jo.


mos valle atyre u ka ra nga qielli zvicra dhe u ka thene Zoti ja ky eshte vendi juaj dhe cdo kush tjeter qe vjen ketu duhet ta nencmoni ta vrisni ta plackitni.

u vjen lezet kur ua marin leket dhe nuk i lene te ndertojne ate qe duan??.

mire supozojme se te huajve nuk do ju lejohet ,por lind pyetja se cfar do te bejne me zviceranet qe jane musliman qe eshte nje numer bukur i madh?  

 besoj qe ketyre nuk do mund te ua ndale ndertimin e nje xhamie sepse ata jane vendas dhe ata zgjedhin se cfar do nertojne.

kete kjo parti e ben vetem per nje shkak, rritja e rejtingut politik.

e shihni cfar i ndodhi zvicres me rastin e djalit te gadafit libian??

u detyrua kryetari te shkoje deri ne libi te kerkoje falje  sepse i terhoqi tere parat nga bankat zvicerane plus qe ua ndali gazin  dhe shume gjera tjera qe zvicra varej direkt nga prodhimet e libise, nuk ishte e rastit qe anglia leshoi el megrahun pune parash,

thjeshte zvicra nuk ka kapacitet te mbijetoje nese diksuh e bojkoton sepse jeton ne krahu e te tjereve

----------


## Kryqi i Paqes

Nje rrugezgjithje shume e drejte per myslimanet ne Zvicer do te ishte largimi paqesor ose shperngulja me me dhune nga ky shtet dhe kthimi ne Somali, Afganistan, Turqi, Katar, Sudan, Pakistan, pra secili atje nga ku erdhi. Emigrimi i tyre ne kete vend per nje cope buke, i solli me teper sec duhet ketyre njerezve te Azise e Afrikes. Pra, le te marrin me vehte ate cope buke dhe te boshojne token kristiane nje dite e me pare. Dashkan dhe teqera pa le....... ne token nga mbine te shkojne e te ngrene sa t'i thote allahu mjaft.
Zvicerian mysliman nuk ka. Zvicera duhet te jete nje shembull per tere shtetet e tjera te EU(perfshi Shqiperine) ne pastrimin e popullsise.
Europa nuk ka nevoje per parate e qelbura te Azise e Afrikes, kristianet ne pergjithesi jane investuesit e vetem ne vendet arabe, ata kane ne dore teknologjine , prodhimin dhe shitjen e te vetmit produkt te arabeve, naftes. Pa teknologjine kristiane arabet vdesin te nesermen. I vetmi shans qe mund t'i shpetojne mosekzistences per arabet eshte kthimi ne getot e tyre aziatike dhe ndalimi i hyrjes ne Europe e sidomos ne USA per shkak te explozioneve ne popullsine e pambrojtur paqesore kristiane.
Respekti per myslimanet duhet kufizuar vetem ne vendet ku ata mbine dhe jo tjeterkund, ne fund te fundit ata e meritojne respektin si njerez, por larg, sa me larg shtepise kristiane.
Shqiperia duhet te mbeshtete Zviceren ne kete revolucion kaq te adhurueshem fisnik.
Zoti kjoft me deshiren e zvicerianeve!
Respekt per myslimanet e konvertuar ne kristiane, respekt edhe per ata qe jane ne kete proces.

----------


## marangozi

> mos valle atyre u ka ra nga qielli zvicra dhe u ka thene Zoti ja ky eshte vendi juaj dhe cdo kush tjeter qe vjen ketu duhet ta nencmoni ta vrisni ta plackitni.
> 
> u vjen lezet kur ua marin leket dhe nuk i lene te ndertojne ate qe duan??.
> 
> mire supozojme se te huajve nuk do ju lejohet ,por lind pyetja se cfar do te bejne me zviceranet qe jane musliman qe eshte nje numer bukur i madh?  
> 
>  besoj qe ketyre nuk do mund te ua ndale ndertimin e nje xhamie sepse ata jane vendas dhe ata zgjedhin se cfar do nertojne.
> 
> kete kjo parti e ben vetem per nje shkak, rritja e rejtingut politik.
> ...


Mirdita i nderuar Musliman!

Po ne Arabi Saudite apo gjithekund ne Arabi e ne vende muslimane, pse nuk lejohet ndertimi i kishave, apo qofte edhe deklarimi i vehtes si jo-mysliman?


Po sikur the Qabe te ndertoheh nje kishe e madhe katolike, nje ortodokse si dhe nje tempull budist?

A te duket kjo si dicka e mundur?

Mua me duket e padrejte, lirite dhe te drejtat e njeriut duhet te jene te shenjta, dhe Zvicra kurre nuk duhet te bjeri ne te njejtin nivel si Arabia Saudite.

Me respekt dhe pa provokime,

marangozi

----------


## altint71

Ne menyren si sillen myslymant ne vendet e tjera me djegjen e kishave me qindra ne indi kohet e fundit e vrasjen e Kristjanve nga nje popull qe deri dje un i quajsha paqedashes .
Skan faj shum mire e bejn .
*Brojne te ardhmen ,femit e niperit e tyre ne vend te vet ne truallin e vet.*
Uroj ta bojn dhe ne Itali,gjamit ti ndertojne ne vend te vet.

----------


## Askushius___DK

Ne Kopenhagen  eshte miratuar projtekti i nderitmit te xhamise se vetme ne Danimarke ku minaret do jene vetem simbolike , nje kulle e betonizuardhe askush nuk mund te ngjitet ne te aq me teper per te vene atopraltante aty si per as qe behet fjale fare ..

Persa i perket Zvicres jane qytetaret e saj qe me voten e lire sipas parimeve demokratike qe vendosin ...(fete nuk bejne perjashtim nga ligji )

----------


## muslimani72

> Mirdita i nderuar Musliman!
> 
> Po ne Arabi Saudite apo gjithekund ne Arabi e ne vende muslimane, pse nuk lejohet ndertimi i kishave, apo qofte edhe deklarimi i vehtes si jo-mysliman?
> 
> 
> Po sikur the Qabe te ndertoheh nje kishe e madhe katolike, nje ortodokse si dhe nje tempull budist?
> 
> A te duket kjo si dicka e mundur?
> 
> ...


se pari ne arabi nuk ka krishter dhe  dhe nuk ka nevoje per kisha edhe une do isha dakord nese do kishte krishter pse te mos kishte kisha .

si e dyta ne boten arabe muslimane ka plot kisha vetem duhet te futesh ne google dhe te besh  kerkimin prej marokut e deri ne indonezi , kaq mjafton

kam qejf muhabete konstruktive e jo inate dhe urejtje 

te pershendes


te tjeret se meritojne pergjigjen  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## mesia4ever

> po, p-or nuk do te kaloje ,sepse ndesher me kushtetuten e shtetit ,eshte e drejte e muslimaneve qe te kene xhami me minare dhe pik, nese... them nese zvicra e ndalon kete do te perballet me shume probleme si mbrenda ashtu edhe jashte shtetit


Po me kushtetute Zvicrane mbrohet liria e fjales dhe besimit, por jo e drejta me prediku urrejtje dhe e drejta per te bere thirrje per sheriat. Keta u thane, nese doni sheriat e keni 'gjon e gat' shtetet islamike. Problemet me mire nese ndodhin, atehere do te kemi armiqesi edhe me te madhe per islamin dhe do te kemi edhe me teper rritje politike per ekstremin e djathte, si me rastin e karikaturave njerezit do ta shohin se cfare i pret nese islamiket kane shumicen dhe forcen qe te kercenojne dhe shantazhojne. Edhe Kushtetuta eshte bere per njerezit, eshte bere nga njerezit e jo e kunderta. Kushtetuta edhe ligjet ndrrohen. Referendumi per kete eshte. Danezet e kane kuptu se islamiket kurre nuk do te integrohen sepse islami eshte sistem perjashtues, pra nuk lejon bashkejetesen ne paqe ne mes islamikut dhe jo-myslimanit. Lexo kete artikull se si Danimarka po i jep nga 25 mije euro per ata imigrante qe nuk mund te integrohen.

http://cphpost.dk/news/politics/90-p...e-denmark.html

Edhe kete te mos harrojme e vendos populli i Zvicres

----------


## muslimani72

he se desh harova , ketu nuk mvaret nga parimet demokratike ,por per nje politike urejtjeje ndaj te huajve sidomos ndaj muslimaneve ,

por si duket evropjanet kan ngele me te huajt nga njera ane thiren ne demokraci e nga ana tjeter vete i shkelin keto parime

por si do qofte minaret do ndertohen heret o vone  dal ngadale do thiret edhe EZANI  

une si propozim do e quaja EVROPISTAN  i shkon multikkulturor ,multi konfesional dhe krejt multit tjera

----------


## muslimani72

> Po me kushtetute Zvicrane mbrohet liria e fjales dhe besimit, por jo e drejta me prediku urrejtje dhe e drejta per te bere thirrje per sheriat. Keta u thane, nese doni sheriat e keni 'gjon e gat' shtetet islamike. Problemet me mire nese ndodhin, atehere do te kemi armiqesi edhe me te madhe per islamin dhe do te kemi edhe me teper rritje politike per ekstremin e djathte, si me rastin e karikaturave njerezit do ta shohin se cfare i pret nese islamiket kane shumicen dhe forcen qe te kercenojne dhe shantazhojne. Edhe Kushtetuta eshte bere per njerezit, eshte bere nga njerezit e jo e kunderta. Kushtetuta edhe ligjet ndrrohen. Referendumi per kete eshte. Danezet e kane kuptu se islamiket kurre nuk do te integrohen sepse islami eshte sistem perjashtues, pra nuk lejon bashkejetesen ne paqe ne mes islamikut dhe jo-myslimanit. Lexo kete artikull se si Danimarka po i jep nga 25 mije euro per ata imigrante qe nuk mund te integrohen.
> 
> http://cphpost.dk/news/politics/90-p...e-denmark.html
> 
> Edhe kete te mos harrojme e vendos populli i Zvicres


ndertimi i xhamis nuk do te thote thirje ne urejtje dhe ne sheriat

sheriat ne gj arabe dtth ,ligj

xhami aeshte vend ku tubohen muslimanet dhe bejne lutjet e tyre ndersa minareja eshte simbol se ku eshte xhamija e ke me kollaj te gjesh nese humbesh , me lire mund te orjentohesh ne qytet ,keshtu do ta kene me lehte edhe zvicranet  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Robben

> Eshte vendi i tyre. E zgjedhin ata cfare te ndertojne apo jo.


Sa te paguaj edhe steuer ketu edhe shtet i imi esht..

Po keta lesha pasken te drejt ti qesin kto pllakata neper rruge??

----------


## Florim07

le ti ndaloje zvicra ndertimin e minareve por ka me u pendu rand sikurse danimarka qi u pendu pas karikaturave,do qajn si kalama pastaj...

----------


## xfiles

Shume mire, me behet qefi qe po nisin te zgjohen mbi rrezikun e injorances islamike.

----------


## goldian

e pse do qajne o florim 
me thuj nje te mire qe po i sjellin europes arabet
nese jeton ne europe eshte pytja

----------


## Florim07

> e pse do qajne o florim 
> me thuj nje te mire qe po i sjellin europes arabet
> nese jeton ne europe eshte pytja


danimarka po qan si kalama se arabia saudite i ndaloj mardhaniet ekonomike dhe dukeshem paten pasoja ne ekonomi
plus asaj muslimanet ne europe sipas dijetareve islam nuk pelqehet te investojne ne ushqimet e prodhimit te danimarkes

----------


## goldian

ti ndoshta je aty e i din ma mire punet
po danimarka vahdon me ken ne krye te europes si nje nga vendet me te sigurta e me te mira ekonomikisht
se di ca kupton ti me qarje?

----------


## Kosovelli

> Nje rrugezgjithje shume e drejte per myslimanet ne Zvicer do te ishte largimi paqesor ose shperngulja me me dhune nga ky shtet dhe kthimi ne Somali, Afganistan, Turqi, Katar, Sudan, Pakistan, pra secili atje nga ku erdhi. Emigrimi i tyre ne kete vend per nje cope buke, i solli me teper sec duhet ketyre njerezve te Azise e Afrikes. Pra, le te marrin me vehte ate cope buke dhe te boshojne token kristiane nje dite e me pare. Dashkan dhe teqera pa le....... ne token nga mbine te shkojne e te ngrene sa t'i thote allahu mjaft.
> Zvicerian mysliman nuk ka. Zvicera duhet te jete nje shembull per tere shtetet e tjera te EU(perfshi Shqiperine) ne pastrimin e popullsise.
> Europa nuk ka nevoje per parate e qelbura te Azise e Afrikes, kristianet ne pergjithesi jane investuesit e vetem ne vendet arabe, ata kane ne dore teknologjine , prodhimin dhe shitjen e te vetmit produkt te arabeve, naftes. Pa teknologjine kristiane arabet vdesin te nesermen. I vetmi shans qe mund t'i shpetojne mosekzistences per arabet eshte kthimi ne getot e tyre aziatike dhe ndalimi i hyrjes ne Europe e sidomos ne USA per shkak te explozioneve ne popullsine e pambrojtur paqesore kristiane.
> Respekti per myslimanet duhet kufizuar vetem ne vendet ku ata mbine dhe jo tjeterkund, ne fund te fundit ata e meritojne respektin si njerez, por larg, sa me larg shtepise kristiane.
> Shqiperia duhet te mbeshtete Zviceren ne kete revolucion kaq te adhurueshem fisnik.
> Zoti kjoft me deshiren e zvicerianeve!
> Respekt per myslimanet e konvertuar ne kristiane, respekt edhe per ata qe jane ne kete proces.


200 xhami do te ndertohen ne France

----------

